# Pincette/tweesers



## Niall (2 Jun 2019)

Hi can anyone explain to my why these are so expensive compared to auction site? Is it down to them lasting longer or easier not to squash plants? Thanks


----------



## Kezzab (2 Jun 2019)

I think you get what you pay for. Mine were cheap and planting with them is a bit of a chore.


----------



## Niall (2 Jun 2019)

Kezzab said:


> I think you get what you pay for. Mine were cheap and planting with them is a bit of a chore.



We're they cheap as in 3-4 pounds auction site cheap or budget from a shop 15 pounds or thereabouts?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Jun 2019)

My long tweezers have some sort of logo on them so I probably paid too much for them but I can’t remember. Bigger is better so I need to get some more really, mine are only 250mm long so I’m looking to get some 300’s. let us know if you get anything good.
I have seen pictures where the welding has gone on them and folks have had to put a couple of small bolts through the end! Maybe you get what you pay for?!


----------



## Niall (2 Jun 2019)

I'll test out some budget ones and post the results!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Jun 2019)

Some of the cheap ones look very thin. I’m looking at item number 163343386787 on the auction site and they look pretty good. Very similar to the ones I have already but just a bit longer.


----------



## Niall (2 Jun 2019)

Thanks for that!



Aqua sobriquet said:


> Some of the cheap ones look very thin. I’m looking at item number 163343386787 on the auction site and they look pretty good. Very similar to the ones I have already but just a bit longer.


----------



## Siege (2 Jun 2019)

I have non branded ones, Tropica, dennerle and ADA.

I can certainly tell the difference!

We did a blind test with a bag of perhaps 30 tweezers and 100% could tell the difference with our eyes closed.

As others have said you get what you pay for. I would say defo worth paying the extra for decent branded ones, if for long term and feeling flush ADA is the way to go,

Ps, the ADA scissors are amazing


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Jun 2019)

These are the ones I bought a few years back and they and the scissors are very good. Anyone recognise the brand on them?


----------



## Ed Wiser (3 Jun 2019)

Its the feel of tweesers which you have to do in person. Sadly most shops only carry one brand of tweesers. Like all things in life you get what you pay for.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Jun 2019)

Found the logo.

https://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/

But they don’t seem to sell them anymore.


----------



## Kezzab (3 Jun 2019)

Niall said:


> We're they cheap as in 3-4 pounds auction site cheap or budget from a shop 15 pounds or thereabouts?


£8 ish fro Pets at Home. The metal bends under force in an unhelpful way.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Jun 2019)

They have “May Aquarium Tweezers 35 cm Long” on Amazon at £12 that look pretty good.


----------



## Niall (3 Jun 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> They have “May Aquarium Tweezers 35 cm Long” on Amazon at £12 that look pretty good.



Thanks!


----------



## NOWIS (3 Jun 2019)

Hi I would advise against getting the tweezers with the angled tip. The angle always catches on the plant and they float back out of the soil while try to plant.


----------



## Simon Cole (4 Jun 2019)

Aqua sobriquet said:


> I have seen pictures where the welding has gone on them and folks have had to put a couple of small bolts through the end! Maybe you get what you pay for?!


@Aqua sobriquet My expensive ones broke - what a great idea - I may just do that. It saves £80 for a new set. 



Simon Hellmich said:


> Hi I would advise against getting the tweezers with the angled tip. The angle always catches on the plant and they float back out of the soil while try to plant.


Yes - great point. I couldn't agree more. In fact, I tend to use medical instruments. Some of my tweezers are so sharp it makes planting a doddle. But after 4 hours of planting, even that can become difficult.


----------



## Filip Krupa (4 Jun 2019)

I got a couple of cheap Chinese 24in tweezers (angled and straight). Tank is 30” so still get my arms wet 

Can’t complain. Couldn't live without them.
Also, tend to use the angled one more. Not sure why.

Fil


----------



## Niall (4 Jun 2019)

I'm just not sure I could bring myself to spend 80 on a set. I might try a cheapo set and see how it goes!


----------



## zozo (4 Jun 2019)

The more expensive tweesers are made from a far beter quality stainles spring steel varying from Chrome Vanadium to titanium. Made with more care and precision. The cheapo's are made from a lower quality grade steel that is much softer. Tho in my experience both can be a one in a lifetime buy.

With the cheap ones you sometimes need some recoursfullness to tackle quality issues.. For example what could happen is the the spotweld snaps and than you have 2 uselass parts. It happened to my bend tweesers and i solveld it like this.




Since the material is much softer i did rebend it a bit into a proper correct gripping shape... The straight version that came with it never snapped still ok today.

It was from a cheap Banggood.com set Curved scissors, straight and bend tweesers. $10 or so. Bought 6 years ago, still don't have the feeling i bought something bad.. I guess i still will be using them 6 more years and on.. 

Buying expensive high grade quality tools is a good thing if you are professional using it intensively or for your piece of mind if you can afford it.. 

Using a good tool is half the work a professional tends to say.. 100% true, but using common sence with for what and how often you use it, than going cheap can save you quite a bit of money. Doing a simple calculus, bying an $80 dollar tool that lasts 10 years the least. Or buy a simmular $5 replica that lasts you a year. 10x5 is still $50 and a new one each year for the next 10 years. Buying the $80, you already lost  $30 and it wears off slowly, after that you need to spend $80 again, maybe more due to economical inflation..


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (4 Jun 2019)

Have to admit after being the worst offender for laughing at the price of ADA pinsettes and scissors I finally succumbed to buying one of each to try out. Scissors are excellent and make long maintenance sessions far less work due to smooth action and good ergonomics. It’s the pinsettes that cured the planting Tourette’s though. Like @Siege ADA pinsettes I could identify in a blind test and have not yet found a rival at any price. This isn’t to say it doesn’t exist, just that after shelling out trying dozens of types I’ve found a well made product that satisfies. Not looking any further.

The only other time I’ve found a use for another tool these days is tropica’s pinsettes for burying root tabs. The deeper serration of the grips holds root tab’s very firmly until appropriately buried.


----------



## Ed Wiser (4 Jun 2019)

zozo said:


> The more expensive tweesers are made from a far beter quality stainles spring steel varying from Chrome Vanadium to titanium. Made with more care and precision. The cheapo's are made from a lower quality grade steel that is much softer. Tho in my experience both can be a one in a lifetime buy.
> 
> With the cheap ones you sometimes need some recoursfullness to tackle quality issues.. For example what could happen is the the spotweld snaps and than you have 2 uselass parts. It happened to my bend tweesers and i solveld it like this.
> View attachment 124793
> ...



As someone who uses handtools for a living  for 45 years now. Cheap tools just do not work at all. They may look the same but the fall down in actual use. I just do not waste MY time which is more costly than a money saved on a cheap tool.


----------



## zozo (4 Jun 2019)

Ed Wiser said:


> As someone who uses handtools for a living  for 45 years now. Cheap tools just do not work at all. They may look the same but the fall down in actual use. I just do not waste MY time which is more costly than a money saved on a cheap tool.



 Thats a good personal choice.. Me too using tools maybe 5 years less than you do. Professionaly and for DIY hobby.. And yes i sometimes do buy cheap tools.. As discribed above with common sense, if it is something i need but only very occasinaly instead of frequently i go for cheaper options. Simply because i don't have the budget to buy expensive top notch quality for every single little piece i might use now and then. 

I give you one example and a very simple one. Lately i made something custom for a friend. And to make it needed 6  acrylic disks with a 100mm diameter. Very simple make it with a hole saw. I went to the shop to have a look and i could buy the 100mm hole saw for €20,- and still needed to buy the addaptor drill bit together €40.. Top notch profesional quality. That would have been some quite expensive acrylic disks, don't you think?

Now i look at a china supplier and i can buy a complete 13 pcs set hole saw from 19 up to 127mm, dril bits and all in a plastic case for €15.. Quality is good enough to use it on acrylic.. I bought it cut my disks and i'm done. Still quite expensive only for 6 plastic disks. Since i guess the next time i need hole saws will be i dunno. but if so i still have that 13pcs set.


And if your common professional sense tells you i still would go for the top noch € 40 option.. Be my geust..  To me it would not make any sense.


----------



## Zeus. (4 Jun 2019)

I have a few Pincette/tweesers cheap ones a complete set I got form jenclibee which was great value for got cant fault it, but the Pincette/tweesers I always go for when scaping/triming/picking moss out off my carpet are my ADA ones I got from TGM there in a different league IMO


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (4 Jun 2019)

Cheap or expensive, I found that the thinner the tip, the better they are for planting.
The difference with the more expensive ones is the feel. You don't have to apply as much pressure to keep them tight on whatever you're holding and the ergonomics are better.
A happy medium would be the JBL ProScape tweezers, I picked up a pair for £16.


----------



## Ray_Norwich (4 Jun 2019)

I was very sceptical about ADA's tools justifying the price tag but have to say I was quickly converted when I started using them recently.  Don't experience tugging when pruning stems like I did with my old scissors and planting is just so much easier now.


----------



## Simon Cole (4 Jun 2019)

That's really cool Marcel. Well done mate. I'll be doing the same - but for now, I'm off to the allotment.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (4 Jun 2019)

I like good quality tools but as said sometimes it isn’t economical to buy something that isn’t going to get used very often. It’s not always about price either. I bought a small Bahco socket set some years ago, they wanted £29.99 in the shops and I bought the same set from Amazon for £19.95 inc delivery.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (23 Jun 2019)

I bought the large 35cm May Instrument ones from Amazon, they’re not bad at all.

I only get my fingertips wet now!


----------



## Jayefc1 (23 Jun 2019)

I have told the misses I want ADA planting tweesers and wave scissors for my birthday
Not sure she realises the price as of yet which length tweezers would you all recommend I think I'd be more comfortable with the smaller ones

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Siege (23 Jun 2019)

Lovely present 


I’m slowly changing mine to ADA.

I’ve got the long pinsettes 270mm. They are super nice for all planting.

Gonna get the medium at 210mm also in time (currently use an unbranded pair that size that’ll do until I can be bothered)

The small at 160mm is minuscule, don’t think I have a use for them (no nano tanks)

Wave scissors I use the 200mm ones. Smaller than the larger Tropica ones but big enough for any task, so light and comfortable. They were the 1st ADA tool I got as a present. They have blown me away!

Just got a pair of the curve scissors 255mm.Use them a lot in the shop for heavy stem trimming, but never had a pair at home before.

You could always ask for a gift card and you could then choose what you like and would compliment or replace what you already have in store.


----------



## Siege (23 Jun 2019)

- should read ‘choose exactly what you would like whilst in store’!


----------

